# P6 تعليمى فيديو



## the poor to god (4 أغسطس 2009)

شارك لكى تستطيع ان تحمل دون مشاكل اثناء التحميل
الملف الاول طريقة التنصيب 
http://www.mediafire.com/?yjyfnuvm33y


الملف الثانى 
http://www.mediafire.com/?izz0emikonz

ثانيا : طريقة إنشاء Data Base قاعدة بيانات جديدة في 
الملف الثالث ثالثا : طريقة إضافة مستخدمين وتحديد صلاحيات كل 
البرنامج
http://www.mediafire.com/?yz0jhnd4emm
جارى العمل بباقى الملفات طريقة إنشاء EPS و OBS والتعديل فيهم الى إنشاء المشروع جزء أول​


----------



## the poor to god (4 أغسطس 2009)

الموضوع منقول من صديق نشط جدا بهذا المجال


----------



## sh2awaa (4 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
و نسال الله العلى القدير ان يكون من العمل الصالح الذى ينتفع به


----------



## Mohamedei (5 أغسطس 2009)

شكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## the poor to god (6 أغسطس 2009)

ان شاء الله جارى استكمال الاجزاء مع كتاب مبسط قوى جدا يدخلك فى p6 فى اسرع وقت ممكن شامل ال resourses & Manhours & Graphs ,هيكون مفجأة باللغة العربية ومن اعداد متخصصون بشركة تيرنر وبكتل


----------



## ahmedafatah (9 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير مشكووووووووووور


----------



## the poor to god (9 أغسطس 2009)

*الجزء الاول*



محمد سعيد بدر قال:


> شارك لكى تستطيع ان تحمل دون مشاكل اثناء التحميل
> الملف الاول طريقة التنصيب
> http://www.mediafire.com/?yjyfnuvm33y
> 
> ...


 بريمفيرا 6 شرح فى العمق وجارى تحميل الجزء الثانى


----------



## the poor to god (9 أغسطس 2009)

*الجزء الاول*



محمد سعيد بدر قال:


> شارك لكى تستطيع ان تحمل دون مشاكل اثناء التحميل
> الملف الاول طريقة التنصيب
> http://www.mediafire.com/?yjyfnuvm33y
> 
> ...


 بريمفيرا 6 الجزء الاول شرح دورة شركة بكتيل وتيرنر بمدينة الجبيل و جارى التحميل للجزء الثانى الخاص البرنامج و الموارد والعمالة ........


----------



## the poor to god (15 أغسطس 2009)

*ارجو رأيكم فى ملف شرح p6 هى محاضرة تمهيدية وهذا محاضرة شرح عمل الاكواد و wbs والمستند*



محمد سعيد بدر قال:


> بريمفيرا 6 الجزء الاول شرح دورة شركة بكتيل وتيرنر بمدينة الجبيل و جارى التحميل للجزء الثانى الخاص البرنامج و الموارد والعمالة ........


 ارجو رأيكم فى ملف شرح p6 هى محاضرة تمهيدية وهذا محاضرة شرح عمل الاكواد و wbs والمستندات


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (15 أغسطس 2009)

thanks a lot & hope all success


----------



## Mohamedei (15 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## the poor to god (22 أغسطس 2009)

اسف لتأخير رفع باقى المحاضرات


----------



## ايهاب_76 (23 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز 
جزاك الله خيرا علي مجهودك
ارجوا تحميل الجزء الاول علي مواقع اخري حيث لم تفتح معي
وشكرا


----------



## gadag (23 أغسطس 2009)

Hv[, الاستكمال لاني بحاجه شديده للدروس وشكرا علي مجهودك


----------



## ايهاب_76 (24 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير علي المجهود


----------



## loutf (24 أغسطس 2009)

رمضان مبارك و جزاك الله خير


----------



## the poor to god (31 أغسطس 2009)

*شرح فيديو كيفية عمل نسخة احتياطية*



محمد سعيد بدر قال:


> ارجو رأيكم فى ملف شرح p6 هى محاضرة تمهيدية وهذا محاضرة شرح عمل الاكواد و wbs والمستندات


 
طريقة عمل Buckup فيديو للمهندس احمد الشافعى
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?iwwmnzytwjn 
ثامنا : طريقة حل رسالة الخطأ من صلاحيات المستخدمين​ http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?r5i4nezzi2t


----------



## ايمن حسين (9 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 0000000000000000000
نامل استكمال الشرح والمحاضرات


----------



## Jamal (9 ديسمبر 2009)

:75::75::75::75::75:


----------



## Ahmad Shawki (9 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور أخى على المشاركة الفعالة


----------



## احمد شواني (3 مايو 2010)

مشاء الله روعة


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (31 مايو 2010)

thnx


----------



## محمد وعمر (8 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## Abu Bakr Mohamed K (9 أغسطس 2010)

Thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
ssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
ssssssssssssssss
sssssssssss
ssssssssss
sssss
sss
ss
s


----------



## عائشة بنت محمد (9 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلاااااااااااااا


----------



## عائشة بنت محمد (9 أغسطس 2010)

في انتظار الباقي


----------



## ايمن حسين (9 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 000000000000


----------



## sacalance (9 أغسطس 2010)

*ثانكس*


----------



## خذير (12 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وزادك الله علما


----------



## abubakrahm (15 أغسطس 2010)

متشكر ياعم على الموضوع الشييق!!


----------



## tallrami (8 فبراير 2011)

thanx and waiting for the arabic book u mentioned at the first post


----------

